# April 2014 Wine of the Month Club



## the_rayway (Apr 2, 2014)

Hi All! Happy SPRING!!!
(I hope you're getting spring wherever you are - we still totally aren't) 

Welcome to the April Wine of the Month Club, open for anyone to join and make a 1 gallon experimental batch.

Please post your exact recipe, and all the steps you do. Pictures are highly recommended! We hope that at the end of the month you will give us a breakdown on what you learned, what you could have done better, and what you did right. We're all learning here folks, share your ups and downs with the group!

We will pop a cork on a bottle of whatever adventurous (or not so adventurous) test batch you make in April of 2015 and post our results in this thread at that time. If it's yummy, we ask you put your recipe into the Recipes section of the forum for all to share in your awesomeness.




Here's the list for this month:

1. Rayway – Nectarine Lime Pee
2. Winesleeper – Blueberry Apple Cider Wine
3. Winforfun – DangerDave’s Dragon’s Blood Port
4. Jericurl – Mojito Wine
5. Fabrictodyefor – Tropical Daze/Crazy Daze blending experiment
6. BuffaloFrenchy – Concord Raspberry Dessert Wine

Considering so many people are full into spring cleaning, gardening, etc. (unlike me), I'm impressed with having 6 participants this month! Yaay us!

Remember: please update the thread with your experiment as you go along, and if it's a great recipe please post it in the recipes section of the forum per Julie's request.

I'm looking forward to hearing about how things progress throughout the next year! While I don't even want to think about November, I'm super excited to have the first online taste testing of the 2013 November WOTM!


----------



## the_rayway (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm looking at a Nectarine-Lime-Skeeter-Pee-type-thing. It's going to be awesome, so stay posted 

I'm looking for that pop of lime and the sweet, orangey-peachey flavour of the nectarines. It's my "think summer" recipe. Thinking there may be a chance of a few bottles being carbonated in beer bottles. TBC.


----------



## winesleeper (Apr 3, 2014)

*Blueberry Apple Cider Wine*

April and spring in Kansas equals hail, high winds >60 mph, grass fires and tornadoes. I just love spring in Kansas. You make and store all of your wine in the basement.
Here is my plan for one gallon:

1 gallon Louisburg KS Apple Cider, pasteurized, unfiltered, no preservative, sweetener, nor additive of any kind.
2 lbs. frozen blueberries
1/3 cup Craisins
1 lb. light brown sugar (Adjust for starting SG of 1.090)
1/16 tsp potassium metabisulphate
1/8 tsp liquid pectic enzyme
1 ½ tsp acid blend
1 tsp yeast nutrient
½ tsp yeast energizer
+/- 1 quart water need to start with 1 1/4 gallons due to racking loss
1 packet EC1118 yeast
½ tsp potassium sorbate (Stabilizing)
1/16 tsp potassium metabisulite (Stabilizing)
1 tsp sparkolloid (Clarifier)

Will post some pictures when I get started.


----------



## vernsgal (Apr 4, 2014)

Spring has sprung here, the trees are all in bloom! Achoo!!! 
I'm still undecided on my wine this month ( my husband thinks I'm nuts to be thinking wine with so much going on ,Lol)
I'm thinking something with grapes and blueberries...


----------



## the_rayway (Apr 4, 2014)

Winesleeper - that recipe sounds like it's going to be super yummy! Are you thinking of a cider-type thing? Carb a few bottles and pop the top?

Kim - I had great luck with my concord-blueberry blend (next time I'll adjust the acid though), so I'm looking forward to your recipe! Are you in packing and moving mode?


----------



## vernsgal (Apr 4, 2014)

the_rayway said:


> I'm looking at a Nectarine-Lime-Skeeter-Pee-type-thing. It's going to be awesome, so stay posted
> 
> I'm looking for that pop of lime and the sweet, orangey-peachey flavour of the nectarines. It's my "think summer" recipe. Thinking there may be a chance of a few bottles being carbonated in beer bottles. TBC.



This sounds real good. I'm looking into carbonating a few wines too. I'll be following to see which way you go with it


the_rayway said:


> Are you in packing and moving mode?


Lol, yup ,it's what to pack, what to give to the kids, what goes to goodwill...
It's also all the paperwork getting my husbands pensions all in place.


----------



## the_rayway (Apr 4, 2014)

Good luck Kim! I hope it goes as smoothly as possible.


----------



## Stressbaby (Apr 6, 2014)

I think I'm going to be lazy and do the Williams Sonoma concentrate wine I've been thinking about.
It violates my "locavintner" theme which is to include in every wine something that I've grown or that grows nearby.
But other than about 50# of persimmons in the freezer, I don't have much else to work with at the moment.


----------



## Jericurl (Apr 6, 2014)

I have really got to get some bottled before I mix up anything else!
And I've still got my two Pacific kits to start.

But I'm definitely going to start something this month.

I've got about 2 pints of lemon blossoms frozen in my freezer that I wanted to use for wine.
I took a look at Jack Keller's website for floral wines and it looks like he uses quite a bit more flowers for his floral wines. The closest I can find to lemon blossom is orange blossom. He uses a 1/2 oz of dried lemon blossom flowers with 2 to 3 lbs of orange blossom honey.

So my dilemma is this, do I make a mead and use the frozen flowers to flavor it? I really don't want to have to wait years to drink this wine.
Or do I make it using a base of white grape concentrate? Since I was wanting something better than Welch's for this batch, where would I find some other kind of neutral white grape juice to use?


----------



## the_rayway (Apr 6, 2014)

Hmmm...my first instinct would be to use the honey. But, like you say it could take quite awhile to come around. Quantity wise I think you're ok - I used 1 litre of Lilacs for my lilac mead and it's just perfect. Not sure how strong lemon blossoms are?

However, you might want to try some wine grape with a floral flavour. Maybe a Gewurztraminer or a Riesling?


----------



## Jericurl (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm definitely willing to try that out, I just have to find somewhere that sells the base juice.

I guess I could always buy a kit and just use the juice, but I'd rather find somewhere that just offers up the juice.


----------



## jkrug (Apr 7, 2014)

If you are looking for grape concentrate try homewinery.com

They have most grape varieties.


----------



## Jericurl (Apr 7, 2014)

Oh, that is fantastic. Thank you.

Now to decide which base to go with....


----------



## the_rayway (Apr 9, 2014)

Ok, got this puppy going!

Recipe so far:
6 Lbs Nectarines, thawed and treated with 1/2 tsp Pectic Enzyme
1.8Lbs Sugar (to S.G. 1.072)
380mls RealLime juice
1/4 tsp Bentonite
1 tsp Yeast nutrient
K1-V1116 yeast

It's fizzing away today (pitched the yeast last night), and smells yum! Strong nectarine smell with a bite of lime. I'm mildly concerned that the lime will contribute too much bitterness - but that's why it's a 1 gallon test batch! There have been very good reviews about Lime Skeeter Pee, so I'm hopeful 

I'll attempt to save a bottle till next year in April so I can post my findings - but honestly? Likely it'll get drunk this summer


----------



## wineforfun (Apr 9, 2014)

Haven't been posting much but I have been "dabbling" with a few things. All of your recipes are looking real good.
I did just start a batch of Dave's DB Port last Saturday, so that will be my April feature. Have been following his recipe in the port section. 

I am not sure which month I posted what, but I did get my elderberry bottled. I tried a bottle of the oaked and non-oaked the other night. It turned out very well. I backsweetened the oaked to 1.000 to pull a little flavor back in and the non-oaked to 1.006 to pull even more of the berry flavor.

Also, got my chocolate covered cherry bottled. Sweetened it up to 1.020. It is ok at the present time. I added a little cherry vodka to it to try and get some more cherry flavor going. I will be curious to see what time in the bottle does for it. Hopefully it turns out well with time as I have 9 more boxes of chocolate covered blueberries I can use.

Great work to all, keep it up.


----------



## winesleeper (Apr 9, 2014)

*Blueberry Apple Cider Wine Update*

Rayway, looking to make a wine not a carbonated cider. In the last year I have learned how to get the bubbles out of the wine. So, I’m not going to start bottling bubbles now. Maybe later?? Pitched the yeast today with a starting SG of 1.090.


----------



## Jericurl (Apr 13, 2014)

Well, I went ahead and purchased the gewurtztraminer concentrate.
It is supposed to make 5 gallons.

I'm not sure what I'm going to do with the other 4 gallons right now.

I could either mix up the entire 5 gallons, then siphon off one gallon for my April wine and use the other 4 for something else, or I could split the concentrate and take 1/5 out of it, then freeze the rest until I'm ready to use it.

Also, since I have about 1.5 pints of the lemon blossom flowers, I'm wondering if I should add them to the primary and let them ferment out, or add them during secondary when the fermentation is almost done.

For yeast, I think I'm going to use D47.

Still on the fence about using white sugar vs honey. I'm afraid the honey might weigh down and cover the flavor from the flowers.


----------



## the_rayway (Apr 13, 2014)

Hey Jeri! My two cents:
Use the flowers in the secondary, so you don't blow the flavours out the airlock. Maybe go 2/3 sugar, and 1/3 honey so it doesn't get too heavy?

Mmmm, Gewurztraminer! Make the rest into wine if you like it


----------



## Jericurl (Apr 13, 2014)

mmmmmmm.......Gewurztraminer!

I've still got some random bags of fruit in the freezer. Wonder if I could do something interesting with the left over wine concentrate and add fruit during secondary.....


----------



## Jericurl (Apr 14, 2014)

So, I couldn't stand it and I wanted to start something today....I'll give you guys a teensy hint.....


----------



## the_rayway (Apr 14, 2014)

Mint leaves?


----------



## Jericurl (Apr 14, 2014)

Yep...here's another clue....


----------



## wineforfun (Apr 14, 2014)

Mojito-ish?


----------



## Jericurl (Apr 14, 2014)

yep.

I'm hoping I can come close with it.
I've put another 4 cups of mint leaves in the freezer as well as 2 cups of lime juice.
Once I transfer everything to secondary, I'm going to add that if the flavoring needs some boosting.


*"Mojito" Wine Recipe*

2 quarts or 8 cups of loosely packed mint leaves
2 cups lime juice
water to 2 gallons plus 2 quarts
½ tsp tannin
1 tsp yeast nutrient
1 tsp yeast energizer
sugar to 1.08 SG


Place 8 cups of mint leaves into a pot that has a tightly fitting lid.
In a separate pot, bring 2 quarts of water to a boil. Pour boiling water over the mint leaves and cover. Allow to steep for one hour. Strain mint leaves and pour water off into your primary vessel. Place mint leaves back in steeping pot. Bring another 2 quarts to boil and pour over leaves, allow to steep for an hour.

Pour tea into your primary vessel. Add the rest of the water and other ingredients.
I did not add campden tablets since boiling water was poured over the mint leaves.


----------



## fabrictodyefor (Apr 14, 2014)

So I am wondering if this qualifies....I made a tropical daze and am unhappy with it, too oaky. So I thought to make another batch of TD and blend. My closest decent grocers is 40 miles away and the last time I went to town I thought I bought enough for a full batch of TD...nope, only got 6 lbs of frozen strawberries/ pineapple/ peach/mango blend. I could have made a 3 gallon batch...however I had already mixed 2 gallons of hot water with 12 cups sugar and 48 oz honey, before I realized my lack of frozen tropical blend. So I am making Crazy Daze. I pulled 1 lb 6 oz of frozen peaches, 1 lb 6 oz frozen raspberries and 1 lb 9 oz frozen strawberries from the freezer. Then I dumped in 2 quarts home canned peaches and 3 pints home canned pineapple and 2 quarts Knudson Black Current juice. I also added the juice from the canned fruits as I use very little fruit when I can. Much to my dismay the sg was at 1.098, so added 3/4 of a gallon of water to bring the sg down to 1.086. I also added 8 bananas and 20 oz of reconstituted chopped raisins. To the above I then added 3 tsp acid blend, 1 tsp tannin riche, 4 tsp yeast nutrient, 2 tsp yeast energizer, and 3 tsp pectic enzyme. I let this sit for 24 hours. I then heated 1/2 cup water and added 8 grams of Goferm, let cool then added 1 pkt 71B1122 and 1 pkt ICV D47 yeasts. Pitched and have been stirring twice daily! This is a 6 gallon batch, not a one gallon batch, but if approved I'll continue to post on this crazy concoction I came up with! 

we have yet to see spring, we have several new inches of snow from a storm over the weekend and are expecting more snow toward the end of the week!!


----------



## Jericurl (Apr 14, 2014)

> So I am wondering if this qualifies


If you are experimenting, then it qualifies.


----------



## jkrug (Apr 14, 2014)

That sounds delicious


----------



## Jericurl (Apr 16, 2014)

I gave my batch a really good stir today.

It smells pretty good.


----------



## the_rayway (Apr 16, 2014)

I'm interested to see the Mojito again Jeri - didn't someone make one a couple of WOTM's ago? It's a great idea!

I've got a soon-to-be man-eating mint plant that may need some trimming over the summer. Mojito could be the ticket!


----------



## Jericurl (Apr 23, 2014)

This has been a very slow ferment compared to what I'm used to ....

I checked SG a couple of days ago. Wasn't sure if it was stuck or what, figured it wouldn't hurt so I added a 1/2 tsp of yeast nutrient and stirred the heck out of it.
It's down to 1.01 now, still slowly bubbling along.
It smells and tastes fantastic. This one is gonna be a winner.


----------



## fabrictodyefor (Apr 24, 2014)

What yeast did you use, Jericurl? My Crazy Daze fermented to 1.000 on 4/13 so I racked it to a car boy, by 4/19 is was down to 0.993 and has stayed there. No info yet on flavor! A little early for that. But I did use the "slurry" from this to make a skeeter pee, and the skeeter pee is almost ready. The SP really took on the flavor of the CD! Not near as lemony as I thought it would be! I am hoping my mint plant comes back, because your mint wine sounds wonderful!


----------



## wineforfun (Apr 24, 2014)

Jeri,
This sounds really good. Glad to hear it is going well. I may have to try this one when I get back from vacation.
So you didn't put the mint leaves in the primary?
And I assume you made a 2 gallon batch?
Thanks.


----------



## Jericurl (Apr 24, 2014)

I used K1-V1116 for the yeast. That's interesting that your skeeter pee took on the flavor from your yeast slurry. I had read that sometimes it does that but it's good to see it in action. That adds a whole new area for experimentation and different flavors.

DJ, no mint leaves in the primary. I completely strained it off. There are a couple of green bits in it, but they are pretty tiny. Believe me, there is plenty of mint flavor. I don't find it overwhelming, but you definitely know it is there. Also, yes this is a two gallon batch. I'll be transferring to secondary tomorrow. I'm considering putting some fruit in one of the gallons and leaving the other one as is.
I've got blueberries and strawberries in the freezer.


----------



## Jericurl (Apr 25, 2014)

Ok, I transferred to secondary this evening.

I ended up with 2 gallons and 1 quart.
I added 4 cups of blueberries to one of the gallon jugs and left the other as is. 
I think the blueberries will pair nicely with the mint and lime. I'm thinking of filling a pint jar with blueberries and covering them with vodka in case the blueberry batch needs a little more flavoring.

On a slightly related note......I am now completely out of 1 gallon jugs!


----------



## Charlesthewino (Apr 26, 2014)

Hey winesleeper. Be careful of the spring tornados! At least you have a basement. You can always drink wine if the tornado comes thru! If you drink enough wine you will realize like Dorothy that you're not in Kansas anymore.


Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## buffalofrenchy (Apr 26, 2014)

I bought today a 2 gal fermenter and 1 gal jug so I will give it a shot to this monthly experiment.
So far my experience is limited to dragon blood (original recipe) and winexpert wine kits.
This is my plan (inspired from a recipe on this website "Concord Raspberry Dessert Wine")
1 gallon Concord grape juice
2 cans Welch's frozen white grape raspberry concentrate - Maybe 3 cans for more body/SG
TBD cup(s) sugar
12 oz frozen raspberries in a mesh bag
1 tsp peptic enzyme
1 packet Premier Cuvee yeast
1 tsp yeast nutrient

Goal is a full body sweet dessert wine with roughly 16 %
Right now given my (low) experience level I think I should ferment dry starting with maybe 1.11 then back sweeten after the K meta and potassium sorbate like for dragon blood instead of chaptalisation.
I am thinking about using 2 cans of concentrate and add juice then check SG. If I am far from target then add the third can. After that add sugar to get to 1.11 (To be verified). Then raspberries, yeast nutrients, and peptic enzyme. Next day I ll pitch the yeast.


----------



## Jericurl (Apr 26, 2014)

The only thing I would keep in mind is that the higher your alcohol %, usually the longer it takes to be really good. That hot alcohol burning taste takes a while to calm down.
I'm guessing that you are making a 2 gallon batch?


----------



## buffalofrenchy (Apr 26, 2014)

I was planning on making a gallon batch. Recipe is a derivative from the following:
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f2/concord-raspberry-dessert-wine-34728/


----------



## the_rayway (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm updating the original post to include everyone's experimental batches. Looks like it's time to start the May thread! Who would like to take lead?

(Jeri - I have a simple solution to your carboy situation! Buy more carboys!  )


----------



## Jericurl (Apr 29, 2014)

What I learned: Not really sure that I learned anything this time around. I did have fun with this recipe, overall. It tasted good from the start and if it pans out, I will definitely be making a 6 gallon batch. I used herbs that I had picked, cleaned, dried, then froze between paper towel layers. They kept their color and actually seemed just as intense as they were fresh picked.

What could have gone better: Nothing really. This was easy and no fuss. I never really got worried about anything during the ferment and I had all my supplies ready to go.

What I would do differently:
I think I would have gotten a stronger/more zippy lime flavor by using lime zest instead of store bought lime juice. Also, my regular mint plant didn't quite have enough growth on it so probably 80% of the mint used was apple mint. I'd like to try this again with regular mint. The apple mint tastes fine, but I do find there is a subtle difference in the taste.


----------



## fabrictodyefor (Apr 30, 2014)

What I learned from this experiment is that I don't think I like Mangoes in my wine!! I started this Crazy Daze as I thought my original Tropical Daze tasted too oaky....however in my Crazy Daze I still have that smell and my sister called the smell/flavor as musty, we decided the smell/flavor was the mangoes!!! I learned that I should double check my freezer before I get started, to make sure I have what I thought I had...but I also learned that my home canned and frozen fruits will work just as well and that you can make wine with almost any combination of fruits! As this is supposed to be a "fast" wine like a Dragon's Blood while my sis was over we played with back sweetening, but mostly liked it with a little added strawberry flavor. So this weekend when I go to town I'm going to get some strawberries to make a flavor pak.


----------



## the_rayway (Apr 30, 2014)

What I did right: everything! (Lol) This was an easy ferment, and if I do say so myself, a great idea. Nectarines and Limes? Yes please.

What I did wrong: nothing yet that I can tell. Still need to finish clearing and doing a backsweeten, so there's still time to screw it up. 

What I learned: easy ferments are just that - easy. I feel like I have invested nothing but good feelings in this wine so far, and considering my luck over the last few months, I'm totally ok with that. Proper nutrient management Raelene, proper nutrient management (say it over and over until you get it). I'll try and remember that for May's WOTM.


----------



## winesleeper (Apr 30, 2014)

*Blueberry Apple Cider Wine Update*

What I have learned:
Apple cider has a lot of pulp in it so when you rack the first time you have a lot of stuff floating in the bottom. Craisins have a light oil coating so you have to be careful to rack off the oil or find craisins without an oil coating.

Left to do:
Rack again in July then rack and bottle in October.

Charlesthewino, already had a bad storm go South of us and cause major damage from Kansas to Florida. I have a Toto, Cairn Terrier, so all I got to do is find Dorothy.


----------



## fabrictodyefor (May 25, 2014)

I'm going to clear and bottle my Crazy Daze. As it is considered a "fast wine" like a DB. Also I snitched a couple of bottles out the other day. We had a b-b-q yesterday and I decided to make a Sangria. Then decided to use the Crazy Daze. Surprisingly I could still taste the Crazy Daze, but it made a GREAT Sangria! Now that I've snitched some I need to get it bottled as I now have a little too much head space! With summer finally getting here (I hope) I want this all bottled up to make more Sangria! I'll leave a few bottles for next April to find out if there is improvement! The only difference I did with the following recipe is I used blackberry flavored brandy. http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/bobby-flay/red-wine-sangria-recipe.html


----------



## the_rayway (Aug 8, 2014)

This has cleared up nicely. 
Sorbate was added a month ago.

I racked it today and added sugar to S.G. 1.022. Lime is a bit harsh still (thinking I should have used actual limes), but sweetened it tastes very nice. Looking forward to a glass of this in the near future.


----------



## the_rayway (Sep 7, 2014)

Bottled today!
Yield 6x750mL bottles, plus a glass to taste. Exactly what I expect from a 1 gallon batch.
Final ABV 9.6%
No label yet...ideas to come.


----------



## winesleeper (Oct 6, 2014)

*Blueberry Apple Cider Wine Update*

Bottled my wine at the 6 month mark and ended up with (5) 750 ml bottles and a very small taste.
Starting SG 1.086
Finished SG .992
Added small f-pack and back sweetened
Final SG 1.010 after back sweetening. But the SG was 1.016 at the time of bottling.
TA: .50%
PH: 3.4-3.6
ABV: 12%
The apple cider caused me to rack the wine a extra time due to all of the pulp in the cider. The craisins had oil on them so when I racked the wine the first time had to be careful to stop before I got to the oil slick on top. I could taste and smell the blueberries but nothing with the apple. Don’t know why the SG changed between back sweetening and bottle day. It was a little too sweet for me. Will try a bottle in a month and try to keep a bottle for the one year mark.


----------



## the_rayway (Oct 21, 2014)

Labels! Went simple with this one. 

Also note: the sediment floating around? Campden tab bits. From now on I'm totally using the sulphite solution method of 5oz water with 1/4 tsp kmeta. Then add 1 oz to each gallon carboy. No more floaties.


----------



## jkrug (Oct 22, 2014)

Need to make since you crush them completely.


----------



## fabrictodyefor (Apr 7, 2015)

So I pulled out a bottle of my Crazy Daze this past weekend. I had done a flavor pak of strawberries and back sweetened some when I bottled. First taste was ok, but then I added a touch more simple syrup and it was much better. I find I have a tendency to not backsweeten as much as I should in the beginning. It is a light tasting wine. The strawberry from the flavor pak really comes through, more than I thought it would. I think it will make a great summer sipping wine for out on the new back deck my husband is building!


----------



## pro_coupe34 (Apr 7, 2015)

Happy Spring time everyone, I believe its finally here, Now its camping time boating and car show time...... with some good ole fashion homemade wine enjoy enjoy. Tis the time I see my granddaughter, and another on the way.


----------



## the_rayway (May 4, 2015)

Popped a cork on this a few days ago. Nectarine Lime Pee...mmmmmmm...

I had bottled at 1.022, but it still needed more sweetening because the lime is REALLY lime-y. Once I added a bit more sugar to it, the lime smoothed out quite a bit, and you could taste a hint of nectarine. 6Lbs of perfectly ripe nectarines in 1 gallon and all I get is a HINT!?! Wow. Lime is really strong. Note to self.

Nonetheless, I am very happy with the flavour of the wine with the bit of extra sugar. The people we had over when we opened it were very happy with it as well, with repeated requests for top-ups. 

I'm interested to see how this continues to age and if the lime will fall back more. My skeeter pee that I made last year now tastes like a mild white wine; so there is a chance that by the end of this summer it will be an apricot pee with a hint of lime. Next time I try this (because we all know there will be a next time) I'm thinking of using fresh limes (key limes perhaps?), and will consider using an apricot nectar or concentrating the apricot flavour a bit more. 

- Happy with the flavour? Yes.
- Successful with others? Yes.
- Tweaks to future recipes? Always.
- Ready to drink the last 5 bottles? Ohhh definitely.

So at approximately the 1 year mark, I consider this a successful recipe!


----------



## fabrictodyefor (Dec 14, 2015)

sorry, wrong April thread!


----------



## the_rayway (Mar 10, 2016)

I cracked another of these last week. All I can say is WOW. It has smoothed out so much, and the limes and nectarines are so much more in balance now! I guess we're looking at it being close to 2 years old now and it is SO ready to drink.

There was no need to add any extra sugar this time around. The balance was just exactly what I was looking for in terms of sweet-tart.

Next time I think I will try doing fresh limes instead of Limeaid, because I think it will cut down on the early bitterness. I will also consider adding more nectarine as I would like it to be just a wee bit more forward.

Full success!!


----------



## Burton Kent (Aug 19, 2018)

Jericurl said:


> What I learned: Not really sure that I learned anything this time around. I did have fun with this recipe, overall. It tasted good from the start and if it pans out, I will definitely be making a 6 gallon batch.



Jericurl, Did you ever make another batch? I'm making a mojito wine next month after I've had a chance to try a few real mojitos and know what the flavor would be like.


----------

